# Is Paradise Beach Villas, Aruba  OK?



## hudson1126 (Mar 25, 2006)

PBV is on our list of search options for an early December 2006 exchange.

The reviews seem mixed and refer to old rooms but also  newer renovations.

Does anyone know if it is fully reburbished?

Is it worth keeping on our list in case the 5-star places don't come through?


----------



## Blondie (Mar 26, 2006)

may be older but keep it on your list.  Lovely quiet beach- some older units but nice overall


----------



## chrisnwillie (Mar 26, 2006)

It is an older timeshare, but very nice none the less. keep it on your list.


----------



## goldwing (Mar 27, 2006)

I agree with all of the above. We own there, its on the smaller side but that's what makes it special to us. Email us if you have spefic questions.
Dave


----------



## Snowman (Mar 27, 2006)

*Paradise*

Keep  it- I think one of the reasons it is not 5-star is just that it is smaller and not a lot of extra amenities.  The room I toured and thr grounds were lovely.  They don't or didn't have their huts on the beach built but was in the plan 2 years ago.


----------



## JACKC (Mar 27, 2006)

Resort is small and units are spacious and very nice (although not as large and upscale as Aruba Marriotts). There are two buildings. In the newer building nearest the beach, units 2nd floor and above all have nice ocean views from the private deck. Some units in the original building are "garden view" that look toward the LaCabana resort. Last time we visited PBV, summer 2004, original building units were undergoing (or had undergone) refirbishment.

There are two pools with a poolside drink/lunch bar, and a gift shop available. A Le Petite restaurant is onsite and a great Swiss restaurant is a short distance down the road. LaCabana is an easy walk next door if you like crowds, more food/drinks and more action. 

Eagle Beach is conveniently close; down the steps and across a low-traffic access road and you are in the sand. Grass huts were available, both around pools and on the beach when we visited.

I agree with others. Definitely a go.

Jack


----------



## hudson1126 (Apr 1, 2006)

*It's a keeper then*

Thanks to all for good feedback. 

Our list has about a dozen requests, so we wait to see what II comes up with.

We're trading with a 2 bedroom high season at Park Plaza in Park City that we deposited with II last year.


----------



## hudson1126 (Apr 5, 2006)

*Caribbean Palm Village Beach access*

II phoned today with a 2 bedroom with a 12 hour hold until tonight at Caribbean Palm Village.

How does this compare the the Paradise Beach Villas tuggers have noted above as a fine choice. 

Can anyone weigh in tonight on the Caribbean?


----------



## Snowman (Apr 5, 2006)

*Beach access/grass huts*

The beach is across the street - absolutely not a problem to access.  As soon as you step down from the curb on the opposite side you are on the beach. 

Grass huts are the shade shelters that you pull up your chairs under.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 5, 2006)

*Ooops -  I thought this was the Paradise thread*

Sorry have not been to Carribean palm


----------



## chrisnwillie (Apr 5, 2006)

PBV is across the street from the beach.

CBV is a mile inland with no beach.


----------



## Stefa (Apr 5, 2006)

Caribbean Palm Village is not the same as Paradise Beach Villas.  They are two different resorts.  Caribbean Palm Village is, in fact, not on the beach and Paradise Beach Villas is across the street from Eagle Beach.


----------

